
Ask HN: Do you do QA before releasing a mobile app? - tetek
If so:<p>1. Is there a special employee to do that?<p>2. What software is being involved?<p>3. How do you structure the tests? [checklist | scenario descriptions | other (what?)]<p>4. How do you give feedback to devs? (reports?)<p>5. When is the QA being done? [before beta dist | before public release]<p>6. Is it helpful?<p>7. Are you happy with your workflow? Any comments how to improve?<p>thanks!
======
jermaustin1
Yes, but who does it depends on if my project is professional or personal.

1\. Pro: Yes, we have a QA team; Per: No, but I have a few friends (some are
Pro QA) I can have test the app for me.

2\. Pro: Telerik or Xamarin Cloud Platform; Per: Nothing, running the app
while screen recording on their mac (I mostly do iOS dev).

3\. Pro: The QA team works with the BA to go over the requirements and develop
positive and negative test cases; Per: I tell them what the app does and how
it should work. They then bang on it until it either explodes or works.

4\. Pro: Team Foundation Services - Create a bug and add it to the backlog;
Per: Email and Spreadsheet, then I log into my TFS Online account and add it.

5\. Pro: We have 3 levels of testing. Integration (where the devs/ci live), QA
(after code-freeze on the current sprint), UAT (business approves the app) and
then if all of those check off we launch to the public (usually internal MDM
deployment); Per: I have everyone test it before public release.

6\. Probably the most important part of developing professional grade
software. Which if you are releasing a mobile app, no matter if its a personal
app or enterprise, it should be close to perfect!

7\. Yes, but the key to any workflow is it has to be adaptable. Pro: We
recently had a 2 week deadline from conception to market for a mobile app that
integrated with a number of our cloud-hosted back office accounting
applications, and with that tightened deadline, QA and UAT were combined and
all testing was done by the CIO (who the project was for).

